# Gov. Deval Patrick calls for increase in retirement age for state workers



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Gov. *Deval L. Patrick*, Senate President Therese Murray and House Speaker Robert A. DeLeo said they planned to act this year on a bill that will increase the retirement age for newly hired state workers; discourage early retirements by lessening the benefit received; and also block "double-dipping" by prohibiting current and future elected officials from receiving a pension for a prior government job while serving as an elected official.

Gov. Deval Patrick calls for increase in retirement age for state workers | masslive.com


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

So are we grandfathered in? I don't know if it will affect us too, worse is they want to average top 5 instead of top 3 years i heard but for who? New or existing members


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

j809 said:


> So are we grandfathered in?


Looks like it....my city's retirement board has always operated in the black....LEAVE US ALONE!!!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the part about the state not having to contribute its Billion dollar share again this year. Anyone else see why this pension system is not self sustaining? I know I am not a CPA but I bet that puts a major toll on the average return rate that the fund is calculated on.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

This guy is a piece of Chicago shit, like any of us wants to stay on any longer than we have to.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

They did it to us a couple of years ago here in Rhode Island. First time, anybody vested (more than ten years) was left alone, then a year later they included all of those people, too. Most cities ant towns have their own retirements, and those that are in towns that opt to go into the state plan usually have excemptions for LE. But there are several police agencies here in RI that go swept up with the masses (Environmental Police, Capitol Police, URI Police, RI Sheriffs to name a few) that now have a minimum retirement of 59 years old, and do not get maximum benefits unless they reach 38 (yes, 38!) years of service.


----------



## irish529 (Mar 24, 2008)

I understand the state and country are in tough financial times but pisses me off how the public immediately wants to point the finger at public safety for draining the economy. First thing they want to do is find a way to take people that are working a tough job and hold their benefits over a barrel. How about these part-time political hack positions, that after just one term, get FREE health benefits for life! A lot of these politicians I'm talking about aren't killing themselves with OT trying to make ends meet either, they're working at or own law firms and yet they are in need of FREE health benefits? Yeah, lets attack the working class people in public safety b/c the Herald says the don't deserve their salaries. I don't know how it is in other states but the utter lack of respect for public safety in this state pisses me off. Where will the savings go? Maybe to fund more social programs for criminals? How can a criminal due his job without a free cell phone from the state?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Dont worry Wolfman I am sure his brother barry will send for him soon. After all I know several people that voted for devil because he and odrama are friends. With that kind of reasoning in this state its no wonder we're screwed.


----------

